# Rain Suit recomendations



## I'm G'na Ms Her (May 26, 2004)

Have worn a Frogg Togg for years for fishing and hunting but it's getting worn out. Tried large but too large. Went to medium which fits fine but no zipper in pants legs or slit pockets and apparently they only do that with large. Any recommendations for a decent rain suit in the $50-100 range?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm G'na Ms Her said:


> Have worn a Frogg Togg for years for fishing and hunting but it's getting worn out. Tried large but too large. Went to medium which fits fine but no zipper in pants legs or slit pockets and apparently they only do that with large. Any recommendations for a decent rain suit in the $50-100 range?


I'm gonna answer this honestly...NO...you get what you pay for...the rainsuits in the pricerange u mention will work...for a period of time...your shoulders will get wet and you wont be able to sit down...and if you do sit then your knees and butt will get wet...none of the cheaper ones work when it rains fairly hard also...I would start with saving about 350-400 dollars and go from there...this is just my experience from cheap rainsuits/outdoor gear...if you're gonna stay cheaper frogg togg is one of the best...imo.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Rain gear... i have frog toggs for summer,and come october i have a 20$ pvc coleman rain suit. Imo pvc is the way to go. Mine last forever and umm there 20/25$ if you accidently rip them no big deal...
There great wind blockers to. Once it starts snowing i just wear my car hart coat.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> I'm gonna answer this honestly...NO...you get what you pay for...the rainsuits in the pricerange u mention will work...for a period of time...your shoulders will get wet and you wont be able to sit down...and if you do sit then your knees and butt will get wet...none of the cheaper ones work when it rains fairly hard also...I would start with saving about 350-400 dollars and go from there...this is just my experience from cheap rainsuits/outdoor gear...if you're gonna stay cheaper frogg togg is one of the best...imo.


I agree 100%. Before buying my pro qualifier suit from bass pro, I was on the "good enough" wagon. I will never skimp on rain gear again. Some days, its the most important piece of equipment I own.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I agree with Shad Rap and Bad Bub. I went thru a few cheaper rain suits. If you check you can sometimes find some pretty good sales on them. I bought my rain suit at Dicks Sporting goods 10 years ago. It was regular price $180 on sale for $100. I ordered my insulated rain suit from WingSupply.com. You can get some pretty good deals there on sale and clearance items. I got my insulated rain bibs and insulated rain coat for under $200 on sale. Regular price would have been $350. If you go to this site don't just check the rain gear section go to the mens clothing and there is a lot of rain gear in that section.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Check out Grundens rain suits. Same thing they wear on Deadliest Catch. You can get the bibs and coat for around $150. It's canvas and pvc, kind of heavy, but absolutely dry.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree with the other posts on quality rainsuits. I bought a Goretex suit from Cabels and wore it for about 12 years. I was putting it on over a parka and tore the lining up by the hood. I sent Goretex a letter and they replaced it with their latest model....no questions asked. I'm still wearing that one today.
Great company! Excellent products!


----------



## iamthesak (Sep 22, 2014)

im with this guy, one good rain suit gets a hook stuck in it and your out alot of money. its all per application. i wear a $30 walmart rainsuit and love it, im fat and sweat in it like missy elliott in cant stop the rain music video. but at least no rain water gets in it.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

iamthesak said:


> im with this guy, one good rain suit gets a hook stuck in it and your out alot of money. its all per application. i wear a $30 walmart rainsuit and love it, im fat and sweat in it like missy elliott in cant stop the rain music video. but at least no rain water gets in it.


I've had mine for a long time now, and I fish A LOT, I've never once put a hook through it that has left anything more than a little pin hole. And never has that one little hole been noticeable in the heaviest of downpours. That's like saying you don't want to buy a boat because if anything breaks down, you'd be out too much money...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> I've had mine for a long time now, and I fish A LOT, I've never once put a hook through it that has left anything more than a little pin hole. And never has that one little hole been noticeable in the heaviest of downpours. That's like saying you don't want to buy a boat because if anything breaks down, you'd be out too much money...


Hmmm. I bought my 20$ rain suit years ago. And like you fish ALOT!. My cloths stay as dry as can be... i always thought it was silly buying 200$+ rain suits. Thats ALOT of huskie jerks.

But to each there own. Op i suggest going the cheaper route 1st. If that dont work out then go drop a car payment on rain gear...

Obviously the 30 dollar suit did you fine for years. Find one simaler with the features you like...


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm G'na Ms Her said:


> Have worn a Frogg Togg for years for fishing and hunting but it's getting worn out. Tried large but too large. Went to medium which fits fine but no zipper in pants legs or slit pockets and apparently they only do that with large. Any recommendations for a decent rain suit in the $50-100 range?


Watch for Cebelas close out sales which they sometimes have this time of year. Their suits are usually half off. I picked up $250 bibs for just over $100 last year. You can pick up a great jacket and bibs for little over $200 that will last you for years.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a field and stream rain suit I bought at Dicks . Probably 5 years ago. It is not a good rain suit and I would not buy another, but I spray it twice a year with the water proof spray and it works.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I agree with saugeye fisher - I bought my rain suit several years ago for about $30 and it still works great.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Guys I used to think good enough was Ok also. Then a few years ago while out on lake Erie a storm blew in on us. It went from about 55 degrees and catching a bunch of fish. To raining sideways. I think I would have been dryer if I jumped in the lake! I was soaked and frozen. That fall I saved and watch for a sale. I bought a BPS 100mph suite. It has been the best fishing investment I've made. I couldn't image wearing anything else. The cheaper suits maybe fine for a light rain that doesn't last very long. But if you have any intentions of fishing for an extended time in the rain/cold. You owe it to your self to look into a better quality suite.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Goretex for breathability. Cabelas mt050 or guide gear. I have both. They work and keep you comfy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok,ive found the perfect combo imo. I fish in ALL weather. Erie and inland. Rain sleet snow doesnt matter. Wh e n i get chances to go,i go regardless of weather(minus stupit heat and humidity). Last month i bought a some light snow bibs. Depending on temps i layer up under these. Then a frog togg or pvc jacket over top. Has worked GREAT so far. On sale i got everything for 55$+tax. Sports authority and meijers. 

And guys i get the reasoning for the high dollar gear. But i walk through to many briar patches,woods,and overgrown rocky areas to tear apart big $ rain gear. So this has done very well for the money. And keeps me very warm in the cold,with the option to shed cloths if needed


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I also have learned my lesson with inexpensive rain gear ,now its a frabil stormsuit bibs and Cabelas Guidewear jacket. On sale got it for about $225. Now I do have Frog Toggs for pond or creek fishing and they are serviceable. But you will never find me on Erie or in the Canadian bush without my good gear again.

Good Luck


----------



## Nails(WI) (Feb 23, 2014)

I doubt the guys who buy the "$30" stuff and say it ''works'' have ever spent a day in an all day rain with on and off sideways crud. I have and in my Gore tex have stayed dry all day, while others in the cheap crap were miserable.

Last year on Erie, my brother who is as tight as they get had bought Dry Plus after I recommended Gore tex Guidewear. At the end of day 1 he was soaked while I was bone dry. He now owns Gore tex.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

I got a $30 rain set up (pants and jacket) and the pants ripped in between the legs last time I ever buy rain gear and last time I just wear underwear under the rain gear


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Nails(WI) said:


> I doubt the guys who buy the "$30" stuff and say it ''works'' have ever spent a day in an all day rain with on and off sideways crud. I have and in my Gore tex have stayed dry all day, while others in the cheap crap were miserable.
> 
> Last year on Erie, my brother who is as tight as they get had bought Dry Plus after I recommended Gore tex Guidewear. At the end of day 1 he was soaked while I was bone dry. He now owns Gore tex.


I watch my partner shiver, cry and complain every time we get dumped on and he still won't pony up the cash to buy a decent suit. He wears one of those nylon windbreaker type suits from Dick's that claim to be waterproof. Anything more than a drizzle and he's getting wet. I swear he's thinking eventually I'll buy myself another suit and feel bad for him enough to give him my Pro Qualifiers... if that's the case, he's gonna be getting wet for a long time...


----------



## Nails(WI) (Feb 23, 2014)

Bad Bub said:


> I watch my partner shiver, cry and complain every time we get dumped on and he still won't pony up the cash to buy a decent suit. He wears one of those nylon windbreaker type suits from Dick's that claim to be waterproof. Anything more than a drizzle and he's getting wet. I swear he's thinking eventually I'll buy myself another suit and feel bad for him enough to give him my Pro Qualifiers... if that's the case, he's gonna be getting wet for a long time...


TOO FUNNY, you just need to let him know, if it rains and he gets wet because he's too cheap to spend the money on quality gear, TOUGH!!

Like with my brother, I told him to buy Gore-tex....period. I had a Dry Plus suit and although it wasn't the worst stuff, after an hour or so in a steady rain, elbows,back and shoulders,knees and arse were wet. So I had experience with the stuff and told him so, but he went ahead and bought it anyways because it was on sale. I informed him that if he starts getting wet I was not cutting the day short, punishment for not listening. Had to listen to him complain all day long about being wet and uncomfortable. When the trip was over he upgraded to Gore-tex, lucky for him Cabela's backed their stuff and gave him full credit and upgraded him for the difference in price.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Nails(WI) said:


> TOO FUNNY, you just need to let him know, if it rains and he gets wet because he's too cheap to spend the money on quality gear, TOUGH!!
> 
> Like with my brother, I told him to buy Gore-tex....period. I had a Dry Plus suit and although it wasn't the worst stuff, after an hour or so in a steady rain, elbows,back and shoulders,knees and arse were wet. So I had experience with the stuff and told him so, but he went ahead and bought it anyways because it was on sale. I informed him that if he starts getting wet I was not cutting the day short, punishment for not listening. Had to listen to him complain all day long about being wet and uncomfortable. When the trip was over he upgraded to Gore-tex, lucky for him Cabela's backed their stuff and gave him full credit and upgraded him for the difference in price.


Oh he suffers! One late season tournament on Tappan, it rained all day mixed with sleet. By noon, he was curled up behind the console while I fished. I finally handed him the truck keys, and my bag of extra clothes I carry in the boat and dropped him off at the ramp. Told him to have the trailer in the water at 4:00 and finished out the tournament alone. He does dress "warmer" now, but once you're wet, no amount of clothing is going to shake the cold.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nails(WI) said:


> I doubt the guys who buy the "$30" stuff and say it ''works'' have ever spent a day in an all day rain with on and off sideways crud. I have and in my Gore tex have stayed dry all day, while others in the cheap crap were miserable.
> 
> Last year on Erie, my brother who is as tight as they get had bought Dry Plus after I recommended Gore tex Guidewear. At the end of day 1 he was soaked while I was bone dry. He now owns Gore tex.


Did it yesterday in 35° weathet... im like the many on here that doesnt stop fishing because of weather. If i get a chance to go,i go. In my now 50$ out fit,what used to be 30 $ outfit. 
So ive been telling the op what i think works good in his price range.

Now i remember quite a few years ago a buddy found some flw goretex at biglots for like ten dollars for the set,crazy! Not knockin the gore tex guys,just saying i dont need it,an the op mey not either. The next month is a good time to look out for winter rain gear.i LOVE the snow bibs so far! An most outdoors stores will have them CHEAP,in the next month.

Ill also add. Some people just cant handle the wet cold. A majority of guys i talk to tell me im stupit for fishing in the weather i fish in. It just doesnt bother me like some guys. 

To wach there own,lmao and to the op. Hope you got the info you needed!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I just got a chance to fish in my Cabelas DryPlus bibs and coat. We got the set on sale for less than 150$ at Cabelas. It held great yesterday in 35° degree rain for 4+ hours.. Only time will tell how long it holds up though


----------



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone know of a good quality brand that has a pair of bibs with a inseam of 29" , I like UA but it seems that they believe everyone 's inseam is 32" . At 68 years of age I think I am not going to sprout up anymore ,maybe out . I don't mind spending the $$$ on a good quality good fittimg product.


----------



## 188ranger (Jan 27, 2015)

try Academy Sports online....they have a line name Water Express...bought bibs last year that are excellent....no leaks even in a downpour and windy conditions.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

meats52 said:


> I agree with Shad Rap and Bad Bub. I went thru a few cheaper rain suits. If you check you can sometimes find some pretty good sales on them. I bought my rain suit at Dicks Sporting goods 10 years ago. It was regular price $180 on sale for $100. I ordered my insulated rain suit from WingSupply.com. You can get some pretty good deals there on sale and clearance items. I got my insulated rain bibs and insulated rain coat for under $200 on sale. Regular price would have been $350. If you go to this site don't just check the rain gear section go to the mens clothing and there is a lot of rain gear in that section.


 I have been wearing my insulated rain suit for ice fishing instead of my snowmobile suit. It's just as warm as the snowmobile suit and it's more waterproof. Makes it nice if you have to kneel on the ice on slushy days.
http://www.wingsupply.com/


----------

